# sabiki rig?



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Been thinkin of trying a sabiki rig to catch bait in resevoirs and such...just wondering if they are legal in ohio


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

2 hook maximum I believe!


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

In Ohio you can use 3 hooks on a Sabiki rig.
But a crankbait has 6 points, go figure.....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

3 hooks per rod,
treble hook count as one hook


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------

